# SUGGESTIONS 4 Nixon



## AmirAli (Dec 26, 2011)

I also came across this watch by the name of Nixon Chrono Leather. I was interested because its in my price range and its very fashionable. Iwanted some info on the quality. You can find them at nixonnow.com


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

To be honest i haven't heard much about these watches.


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

Nixon is advertizing the hell out of itself in my area -- full-page ads in local papers, ads at bus-stops. There's also apparently a retail store in a local trendy shopping district. I'd never heard of the brand before. Anyone got any details?


----------



## niles316 (Jul 23, 2008)

Nixon is a relatively new brand (about 11yrs?) They have original designs. Not all fantastic but i feel they do a good job in designing watches. I bought their Nixon Private model n have no complaints about them. If u like a particular design,go for it 'cos chances are u can't find that design in other brands. I'd give them 1 n a half thumbs up.


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

There are better watches that you can buy instead of a Nixon. Cheap, Chinese quartz movements in an oversized case.


----------



## Iconoclastic1 (Dec 3, 2011)

baronrojo said:


> There are better watches that you can buy instead of a Nixon. Cheap, Chinese quartz movements in an oversized case.


They are Japanese quartz movement mostly, but they are also offering Japanese mechanical automatic and Swiss mechanical automatic movements. They are not Chinese. I like their utilitarian and modern designs but some of their leather straps are on the cheap side. Very popular with the extreme sports and surfing dudes.


----------



## J.Prime (Oct 21, 2009)

I have had 2 different 51-30 watches. The antique copper version is one of my favorite watches. It has a Swiss quarts movement. It's been a great watch for the past 11 months I've owned it..


----------



## Ironhead66 (Dec 16, 2010)

Likestheshiny said:


> Nixon is advertizing the hell out of itself in my area -- full-page ads in local papers, ads at bus-stops. There's also apparently a retail store in a local trendy shopping district. I'd never heard of the brand before. Anyone got any details?


Originally they were an American watch brand aimed at surfers that expanded into clothing and other surfing and skate/snow boarding lifestyle items. A few years back they were acquired by Billabong, though they still call most of the shots from their So Cal head offices. Their watches have Swiss or Japanese quartz, mechanical and solar movements (not Chinese as was stated above, though it's likely the watches themselves are assembled in China).

As far as quality goes, opinions will vary. Most people will agree that the build quality was better before Billabong took them over (used a different "Nixon" logo back then). I own 3 Billabong-era Nixon's that were given to me as gifts, and overall I find them to be stylish quartz watches that are built well for the most part (bracelets seem to be their weak point). The 51-30 is their flagship product and I don't have any complaints about it - everything from the case the bracelet is solid. |>


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Ironhead66 said:


> Originally they were an American watch brand aimed at surfers that expanded into clothing and other surfing and skate/snow boarding lifestyle items. A few years back they were acquired by Billabong, though they still call most of the shots from their So Cal head offices. Their watches have Swiss or Japanese quartz, mechanical and solar movements (not Chinese as was stated above, though it's likely the watches themselves are assembled in China).
> 
> As far as quality goes, opinions will vary. Most people will agree that the build quality was better before Billabong took them over (used a different "Nixon" logo back then). I own 3 Billabong-era Nixon's that were given to me as gifts, and overall I find them to be stylish quartz watches that are built well for the most part (bracelets seem to be their weak point). The 51-30 is their flagship product and I don't have any complaints about it - everything from the case the bracelet is solid. |>


Billabong has just sold down their ownership to 48.5%, an investment company has taken the rest it seems.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## jennyasdf94 (Feb 22, 2012)

The designs this have may be original but there is a similarity and repeating sense in its models.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

The 42-20 and 51-30 use japanese quartz movements and are built to withstand abuse with a hefty cases and screwed on bracelets. IMO these are the only 2 models they make that are worth a look. Every other one I've taken a good look at his some chintzy things going on with the materials or assembly. 

I have an all steel 42-20 chrono. Its very durable and comfortable. Smooth flat caseback and very short lugs, sits on the wrist nicely for its weight.


----------



## Peterszew (Dec 17, 2011)

I had a Nixon for a few years and got a lot of compliments on it


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm not a fan of these watches but this is a killer combo...really cool!!!



J-Prime said:


> I have had 2 different 51-30 watches. The antique copper version is one of my favorite watches. It has a Swiss quarts movement. It's been a great watch for the past 11 months I've owned it..


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

@92gli - both the 42-20 and 51-30 'chrono' versions are equipped with a 6 hand Japanese quartz movement. The 'tide' version of these watches uses a Swiss quartz movement. I've owned a few 51-30 and they are fantastic watches - super heavy and very large. I now own the Zillamatic and Ceramic Player. Both are equipped with eta mechanical movements (eta-2824). I love the quality of build/parts and design of their elite class, but i have to admit that they are over-priced. The Zillamatic (which has recently been discontinued) listed for $1,200 and the Ceramic Player lists for $1,500. I acquired both for a fraction of those prices. The deals are out there if you look hard enough. For example, I recently passed up on a lightly used Ceramic 51-30 with box and papers that went for $1,050 on ebay. This watch lists for $2600 on their site...


----------



## Ironhead66 (Dec 16, 2010)

pjosh said:


> @92gli - both the 42-20 and 51-30 'chrono' versions are equipped with a 6 hand Japanese quartz movement. The 'tide' version of these watches uses a Swiss quartz movement. I've owned a few 51-30 and they are fantastic watches - super heavy and very large. I now own the Zillamatic and Ceramic Player. Both are equipped with eta mechanical movements (eta-2824). I love the quality of build/parts and design of their elite class, but i have to admit that they are over-priced. The Zillamatic (which has recently been discontinued) listed for $1,200 and the Ceramic Player lists for $1,500. I acquired both for a fraction of those prices. The deals are out there if you look hard enough. For example, I recently passed up on a lightly used Ceramic 51-30 with box and papers that went for $1,050 on ebay. This watch lists for $2600 on their site...


I once saw a Ceramic Player listed on Kijiji in Toronto for $250. It sold in about 20 minutes, the buyer said I was second in line. Secondhand is the way to go for most Nixons.....


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

Ironhead66 said:


> I once saw a Ceramic Player listed on Kijiji in Toronto for $250. It sold in about 20 minutes, the buyer said I was second in line. Secondhand is the way to go for most Nixons.....


Agreed - I would never pay retail for a Nixon.


----------



## WYNNs1 (Mar 3, 2012)

A few years back I picked up the Nixon Sentry. The watch movement was not totally lined up with the marks and the band fell apart; but I got lots of complements when I wore it!


----------



## Iconoclastic1 (Dec 3, 2011)

I replaced the strap on my Nixon Sentry with a Swiss Watch International Ostrich. The original rubber strap's keeper tore and I wanted to go with something dressier. It matches the green dial perfectly.

















PM me if you are interested in the old rubber strap. It is 23mm with spring bars.


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks great - the colours look like a perfect match!


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

I've had a few Nixon's in my day, the 51-30, the 42-20, the private SS, and the Capitol. IMO they are battery drainers. I've gone through more batteries with my Nixons than with any other watch I've had. There is a brand called Toxic who makes a watch almost identical to the 51-30 at a fraction of the cost and has a much better battery life. I've gotten one for $65 online, which was a steal, you just have to do some online searching and search for coupons. Nixon watches don't keep any better time than any other watch out there with quartz movement.

Heres a photo of the Toxic Area 51 watch with a 51mm case, they also have it in 42mm:


----------



## Marko.lachapelle (Apr 4, 2012)

Funny to meet you up here,
Im the seller of the 51-30 ceramic all black on MTL kijiji, you offer me your zillamatic !


----------



## Table41 (Feb 27, 2012)

I know Nixon watches aren't popular on this forum, but I have been happy with all my Nixon watches so far. They have all been extremely durable.


----------



## Sheldon95 (Apr 11, 2012)

I like the more conservative nixon watches. But this Uboat style is nice too


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

Marko.lachapelle said:


> Funny to meet you up here,
> Im the seller of the 51-30 ceramic all black on MTL kijiji, you offer me your zillamatic !


Hey man - that's awesome!! It's definitely a small world! Have you found a buyer for it yet? I sold my zillamatic and ceramic player and just picked up a white ceramic 51-30. it's in the mail as we speak


----------



## maddieking (Jan 25, 2012)

Like that piece you can find pieces like that on Watches | Mens Watch Brands, Discount Watches on Sale, Watches for Women - WorldOfWatches.com.


----------

